# Build Log - 36x18x24 Exo Terra



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

Right, I got an Exo Terra, the biggest on they make infact, and construction began today!

I'll keep this updated, but I will mostly do work on weekends so might be a long wait between updates!

Practicing with foam.









Larger False Bottom - RHS









Smaller False Bottom - LHS - This is slightly lower down, and will be used to create a very thin pool.









Silicone on









Washing the Logs









Driftwood Entry - Water will flow through this end









And out this end









Here is my flickr where the whole set can be found, and other photos. Will be updated along with this.

Thanks


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm... interesting so far.... post up some more pics.


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

Going out tomorrow to pick up some things, then hopefully doing the foaming, and possibly applying ecoearth/silicone.


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mke sure you get all the soap off those logs if that is what you used. That soap will stay for a long time in driftwood and will ruin the tank and any pond in the tank. bleach or stick in the oven. Same with your tank never use soap or any other chemicals to clean it.


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a safe disinfectant, I only used it because they've been outside in the garden for well over 2 years. 

I need to wash it again anyway.


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

*Update 31/01
*
Drove to the local garden centre and got the weed membrane, eco earth, and the small pots.

Weed Membrane round the eggcrate. The little bit will sit in that cutout and can be completely lifted out for drainage.










My lovely log had a gap in that was letting out water halfway through. Fixed.









Left: Kentia Palm. Right: Nephrolepis sp. It says sonata, but can't find any information on this. It is a fern though.









Background


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks like a good start. Any reason why you did not use the foam background it came with to start with then add to it?


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

I was originally gonna do that but It would use quite a lot of space, atleast 4 inches off of the depth.


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

*Update 05/02*

This is a pic of the tank atm. This log will have water flowing through it and out into the lower section on the left. Praying to god it stays up!









Here's a closeup of the amount of foam used to try secure this beast XD.









I think I will prop some stone/wood underneath the end or maybe halfway up when it's done, just to make sure.

Cheers.


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

*Update 06/02*

Received some plants and stuff today. Ordered from Ben's Jungle and Dartfrog.

First Brom is _Vriesea racinae_. Second is _Neo. Tarapotiensis._









Left is _Creeping Fig_, Right is _Squirrel-foot Fern_.









Left is _Purple Peperomia_. The Brom is _Vriesea red chustnet._









I've also started doing the silicone+eco earth, but it's going slowly at the moment, I'll keep it updated though.

Cheers.


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

*Update 19/02*

Been going slowly atm. Nearly nearly finished with the backwall, should be done this weekend!

I ordered some dried sponge mushrooms from Pollywog.









The back is very nearly covered. It looks like a lot left but isn't! I may remove the largest shroom, It's a little flimsy and quite big.









This is bad focus, but I found this strange sprout in my bucket of eco-earth? It has not opened up and is continuing to shoot up. The leaves look like some kind of fern. I'll get another picture tonight!









And here is my Crestie...









More to come!

Cheers


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

*Update 21/02
*
So..I practically finished today. All that is left to do is sort a pump and filter out and get the pool and stream going. I have a few things to report on the overall build too.

1. I read everywhere use only bone dry eco earth. The first batch was completely dry, and the rest were damp - couldn't really feel it, but the colour was a bit darker. When I put the Exo back on the table, the part of the wall with the dry eco earth was actually quite loose. It is looking a bit patchy. I also found the damp stuff stuck better when applying it.

2. I got some of the EpiWeb moss mix. That is the ugly green lumps spread around, i.e on the mushrooms. I also mixed the leftovers into the mister, and just sprayed the water around. Dunno if it'll work, but might spread a few spores around. I'll update this with progress of the moss.

Whole Tank Shot. Left Side will be a shallow pool.









Top left. _Vriesea racinae_, Brom Pup #2*, _Vriesea red chustnet_.









Top Centre. Heartleaf Plant Cutting**, _Neo. Tarapotiensis_.









Bottom Right. Unknown Fern, Heartleaf Plant.









Front Right. Kentia Palm, _Purple Peperomia_.









Front Centre. Squirrel Foot Fern, Mystery Sprout***.









Front Centre again. Rainforest Root hide.









Bottom Centre. Brom Pup #1.









*The Brom Pups are from some unknown Bromeliad I bought in a garden centre, and is currently in my Water Dragon viv.

**The Heartleaf plant is also in my water dragon viv. This plant goes mad so I thought i'd get a cutting. Climbs A LOT.

***This little shoot started growing out of my eco earth. It's kept on growing so thought may aswell throw it in.

This is my first ever planted viv. My water dragon only has 2 plants, it's hardly the same!

Cheers,

James


----------



## jamesthornton (Jan 7, 2010)

Unfortunately one of the shrooms has fallen already . It's hanging on, so I secured it with paperclips till I can find a better way of keeping it there.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Love the shrooms! Hope they last. Would be awesome calling spots for them.


----------

